# Junk or Keep?



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm not into pocket watches but I inherited some odds and ends from my Auntie's estate including this wee lady's watch. My daughter wants to turn it into steampunk jewelry. I'm mostly ok with that, but since it's marked "fine silver" and the chasing on the case seems rather nice, I thought I should run that by you guys first. The movement seems quite pedestrian, with some minor chasing. The screws are blued to an almost violet blackness. I can see two jewels but they seem to be crystal and not ruby. The movement seems to be marked "S&Co" inside a little shield/cartouche thingy. It winds with a separate key which I've mislaid. The movement is dead though and one blued screw is missing. The "crystal" seems to be a flat piece of plexi.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well its a nice watch, the silver case is nice and the dial is also engraved, and yes that is gold around the dial, sometimes it is different colour golds used. The movement, "S & Co" is a famous maker Stauffer and Co who made movements for some of the high end watch companies, including IWC.

I personally think it is too good a watch to scrap and take apart and it certainly has some value to it even in this state.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Keep it and get it going would be my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

It's a nice piece but not that special (other than perhaps in a err spiritual way). What would be the results of your daughters steam punk effort... would it give the watch or it's component pieces new life? Would it give her an appreciation of where it came from?


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

SBryantgb said:


> It's a nice piece but not that special (other than perhaps in a err spiritual way). What would be the results of your daughters steam punk effort... would it give the watch or it's component pieces new life? Would it give her an appreciation of where it came from?


 Hmmm! I doubt that the results would be anything you'd classify as an improvement. I thought it was Victorian "Elizabeth Duke", if it has some provenance I'll maybe move it on to someone who wants to fix it up. Thanks very much for the input everyone.


----------

